# keylogger



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Does anyone know what keyloggers are not detectable by commonly used Antivirus software? If you'd PM that info to me, I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## crazybunnie25 (Nov 18, 2009)

I hate key loggers, it makes the relationship so painful.


----------



## motrobo (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes, Try All In One Keylogger.
It is a safe and commercial Keylogger.
Get it from Relytec site:
Download Keylogger spy software
I use it to monitor my kids for a few years now and it does a great job.


----------



## spyphonemonkey (Dec 21, 2009)

If you really need to monitor what is going on consider Spy Phone Software.

You can actually read SMS text messages, call activity log, GPS location - and even listen to phone calls.

More information on Mobile Spy Phone software from competing brands can be found at this website.

Can't be installed remotely, you do need possession of the phone, but it installs relatively quickly.


----------



## cowboyfan (Nov 15, 2009)

Interesting subject...how many people on this forum who have been cheated on have resorted to this type of surveillance? And did this surveillance make things better or worse for you in the long run? I'm very curious, I'm marginally technically savvy and a LOT of my wife's recent affair happened via her laptop and cell phone. Although I think I'm headed the right direction in rebuilding trust with her I do have some occasional flare-ups, and just KNOWING would probably make things easier I'd think. Any thoughts, experiences, or opinions?


----------



## cowboyfan (Nov 15, 2009)

LuvMyH said:


> Cowboyfan, I've wondered about that myself. But then I thought since the A's over and has been for quite a while, I'd probably just get ticked off that I had the technology I needed and nothing was happening-lol! Kind of like being all dressed up with nowhere to go. Hopefully, that's your case,too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think you're right, I'd be really shocked (more than before) if anything was still happening and know my 'flare ups' are irrational and just a reaction to recent events. I just almost wonder if having this ability would put my mind at ease, but it's probably best not to violate HER trust in that way too. To her credit if I have any questions I believe I can ask them and get honest answers at this point, so I think this route would probably be best.


----------



## Mattie J (Sep 1, 2009)

Cowboy Fan,

I have used a key logger (back in May) and unfortunately it was the only way to extract the truth out of my wife. I felt very "dirty" using it but when I confronted her about my suspicions, I was hoping that she would come clean and I wouldn't have had to reveal my sources. She continued to lie to me so I told her that I had installed a keylogger and I showed it to her. Needless to say she was very upset to be caught but she did not turn on me. We reconciled however I just discovered this morning that she has created an alias with Mafia Wars on facebook and is again friends with this guy that she was having an emotional affair with. I intend to confront her this evening about it. I hate not having to trust her but my intuition has proven to be very reliable. Trust your intuition! It is different than being paranoid. It is a very real "gut" feeling that something isn't right. The keylogger gave me the proof that I needed to substantiate the "gut" feeling. I told her I would never do such a thing again but I also told her that she had to be honest with me if anything was to arise again. She was telling me just last night about this Mafia Wars bit and how people create aliases and that there is a whole additional friend network associated with it, and low and behold my gut again had this feeling because she spends so much time on it and when I checked the guy's friends list her alias was on it, and he would never would have known this unless she had contacted him first to tell him that this was her. I just hate all this behind-my-back activity, it really isn't respectful of me whatsoever! I don't deserve to be treated this way and I feel like I have been very patient with her. I'm not sure how much more of this I can take because I feel like I'm being walked on. Worst part is we have two young girls together and I do not want to do anything that will upend their world. I'm willing to work this out, but apparently my wife has very little respect for me and she obviously thinks I'm an idiot still.

Sorry for the rant, I will put this under a new thread since I'm looking for any feedback that anyone may have. Long story short, the keylogger worked for me although I felt uncomfortable using it, however my wife would not have been truthful with me otherwise.


----------



## cowboyfan (Nov 15, 2009)

Mattie J said:


> Sorry for the rant, I will put this under a new thread since I'm looking for any feedback that anyone may have. Long story short, the keylogger worked for me although I felt uncomfortable using it, however my wife would not have been truthful with me otherwise.


Isn't ranting what this site is for? I'm sorry to hear your wife isn't being truthful with you even after her affair, it sounds like you were warranted IMO to do what you did to get the truth.

In my situation, I can't say I feel like she's really hiding something from me. I did read her emails directly after her affair, and most of what I read confirmed what she had told me. If anything she had left certain details out, mostly to spare my feelings. When I asked her some very pointed questions about certain things I knew the answers to (she didn't know how much I saw in her email) she answered things accurately. I do still get a little paranoid occasionally, but not really as a result of anything she's doing. Just really little things (REALLY little things like her talking on the cell phone in the back yard) are still sending me reeling a little bit. I guess I know the technology is there if I need it, but for now I'm going to resist.


----------



## christmaslady (Dec 21, 2009)

Prepare yourself...you may obtain information and not know what to do with it (if there is something going on) and if there is nothing going on and you even suspect that there is, where will it stop? At some point it kinda turns into a fact finding mission, like you have to satisfy a need to prove your intuition is correct (even if it is not). 

Good luck.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

:iagree:

If you are in reconciliation mode, you are better served by making your partner aware of your anxiety - and asking _them_ what they think is appropriate in working through the bumps together.

If their behavior is still really sketchy - odds are you don't need a keylogger, you need an attorney.


----------

